# my planted tank



## jonnysutton11 (25 Dec 2012)

sold one of my gro beams to *whitey89 and he said he was on here so finally come on here to take a look around and thought id pop some pictures of my tank up  *





seeing a few tanks on here makes me want to do another one . but just dont have space for one , so may have to redo one of my tanks at work


----------



## Alastair (25 Dec 2012)

Really nice tank mate. 
What's the dimensions light etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnysutton11 (25 Dec 2012)

not sure on dimentions was a custom built tank .
lighting wise its 2 x T5 lighting and 2 x TMC aqua ray leds .
running a EFX 400 on it to with a jbl cristalprofi 200 as well . (got given it from a Rep that does are shop)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Dec 2012)

Hey mate, nice to see you've finally made it! Its only been.. Months! 

I really like your tank as it stands 

Welcome along anyhow, do you work in a fish store then?


----------



## jonnysutton11 (25 Dec 2012)

yeah finally lol been meaning to do it for a long time .

cheers mate i like your one to had a look though your thread earlier . 

yeah work for Maidenhead Aquatics  currently doing the plants atm ordering wise and keep the tanks clean ill get some pictures up of the tanks where we keep them there monsters lol and also do a few  other orders to .


----------



## Ady34 (26 Dec 2012)

Nice tank, love the pentazona barbs they look stunning in numbers, do you find them to be a goodcommunity fish as I'm fancying some.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jonnysutton11 (26 Dec 2012)

Yeah a big shoal of them looks awesome . I find them very good got them with angels and they are fune there always out


----------



## Jorge Martinez (14 Feb 2013)

Hi Jonny, what is the dimmension of you tank?


----------



## jonnysutton11 (15 Feb 2013)

some new pictures of my tank 



and a video 

one of my tanks at work


----------



## jonnysutton11 (15 Feb 2013)

tank size of mine is 
76cm length 
60cm high 
50cm width


----------



## abloomer (18 Feb 2013)

your tank is great, really like the height given from the rocks.

what CO2, ferts etc. do you use?


----------



## jonnysutton11 (18 Feb 2013)

Cheers mate ! Im loving it at the moment . 
I have used jbl feropol for a while but atm im not using anything . Just two aqua ray leds coming on at 8 taking 30 mins to ramp up to 100% then two t5 coming on at 12 till 9 n then leds ramp down from 8:50 until there off


----------



## Arhino74 (21 Feb 2013)

Wow you got a great looking tank there, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## jonnysutton11 (21 Feb 2013)

Thanks


----------



## bape (21 Feb 2013)

great looking tank, looks very natural


----------



## jonnysutton11 (21 Feb 2013)

Cheers  want to get some fish breeding soon


----------



## markj (9 Mar 2013)

Thats a cracking tank mate


----------



## jonnysutton11 (11 Mar 2013)

Cheers mate  i want a longer tank now lol but same height and width


----------

